# Fat Wood



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Mar 31, 2013)

Where to buy in bulk?
What comments does anyone have?
Any other suggestions?
Thanks...


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 31, 2013)

I keep some on hand along with my Super Cedars.  Not really sure why because the Super Cedars work great.  Just something about Fat Wood that I like, although you do get some black sooty smoke from them.  I have always heard that quality of Fat Wood varies.  I have always bought mine from Plow and Hearth.  Never had any quality issues with them.


----------



## midwestcoast (Mar 31, 2013)

I used to buy it from Menards whenever it went on sale. If I recall correctly they sell by the 4lb bag & it goes on for $4.
The quality does vary I'd say. Sometimes it's a bit harder to light. 
I switched to Super Cedars and/or Lightning Nuggets which both work better for me (I usually light without kindling). I wasn't saving anything with the Fatwood as I used 3-4 sticks per lighting.

Edit:  oh, and you probably won't find it at Menards this time of year. Seasonal only.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 31, 2013)

Buy Super Cedars and NEVER need kindling again!?!  

I have used Fatwwod. It works, but after SC's? I got spoiled.....


----------



## katwillny (Mar 31, 2013)

On days that my back is too tight to split, i sit and listen to some Coltrane, Parker, Nina or Billie in the backyard and make kindling for a few hours, no need for super cedars or fatwood here. havent had the need yet.


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 31, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Buy Super Cedars and NEVER need kindling again!?!
> 
> I have used Fatwwod. It works, but after SC's? I got spoiled.....


I agree DD.  Before Super Cedars, I always had my wood in a copper tub beside the hearth and a coal shuttle full of kindling.  Now that I use Super Cedars, I don't use kindling very often but can't undue 40 years of habit, so I still have the coal shuttle with kindling in it and always some Fat Wood in there too.  As good as Super Cedars work, they just don't look quite right on the hearth  I keep mine in a small round container my wife didn't want anymore.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Mar 31, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Buy Super Cedars and NEVER need kindling again!?!
> 
> I have used Fatwwod. It works, but after SC's? I got spoiled.....


Super cedars seem expensive $68 for 100 pieces
Sawdust wit wax, I'm sure not as good is $31 for a 100
And I saw fat wood 35# for about $40
Just the info I was able to gather up just now


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 31, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Super cedars seem expensive $68 for 100 pieces
> Sawdust wit wax, I'm sure not as good is $31 for a 100
> And I saw fat wood 35# for about $40
> Just the info I was able to gather up just now



I bust them in 1/4's..... So I get 400 for that price. Just because its 1 full circle doesn't mean it has to be used whole. 

Most here break them into Quarters. Just sayin. 

If your gonna burn 24/7 you won't need much anyways. I'm n year 2 of my order of 100. Still have enough for most of next year.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 31, 2013)

katwillny said:


> O listen to some Coltrane, Parker, Nina or Billie in the backyard and make kindling for a few hours


Pine kindling damn near starts with a match. Nina??

These work well, and the squares can be scored and broken smaller. They're like a dime a square for the small box.
http://www.meecomfg.com/products.php#page=11


----------



## midwestcoast (Mar 31, 2013)

Sure but what is a "piece" and how many to make a fire?  For me it's 1/4 or 1/3 of a Super Cedar, 1 Lightning Nugget or 3-5 sticks of Fatwood.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Mar 31, 2013)

midwestcoast said:


> Sure but what is a "piece" and how many to make a fire?  For me it's 1/4 or 1/3 of a Super Cedar, 1 Lightning Nugget or 3-5 sticks of Fatwood.


I just split  a thick fat wood, seems like personal preference now.
Does fat wood create creosote because it is pine?


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 31, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> I just split a thick fat wood, seems like personal preference now.
> *Does fat wood create creosote because it is pine?*


 It doesn't last that long.  Not to worry.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 31, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> I just split a thick fat wood, seems like personal preference now.
> Does fat wood create creosote because it is pine?


Don't fire up a piece near the glass. I did that and it hazed the glass with goo. Burned off later, but still...


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 31, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> I just split  a thick fat wood, seems like personal preference now.
> Does fat wood create creosote because it is pine?



Pine is fine to burn in your stove. Thats an old Wives tale that it starts Chimney fires. 

It starts chimney fires because Oak is burned within a month of splitting by most burners (should be split for 2-3 yrs before burning)  and they Clog there chimney with Creosote. Then, they throw a few splits of Pine, that seasons much faster than Oak, and they leave there air setting at the same setting to burn wet Oak. The stove and chimney reach operating temps and lights the nasties off. 

Season your Pine and it will be fine  Ask most people in the Pacific Northwest or in Canada where its MUCH colder. They ONLY have softwoods. 

Wives tale, myth, urban legend, etc... Pine gets a bad rep. I burn it and like it


----------



## katwillny (Mar 31, 2013)

Woody Stover said:


> Nina??


Simone.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 31, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Where to buy in bulk?
> What comments does anyone have?
> Any other suggestions?
> Thanks...


We were given some for Christmas one year, I would never buy them. I never liked the black smoke they gave off.


----------



## jdp1152 (Mar 31, 2013)

Price of super cedars vs other compressed fire starters when you split them accordingly is the same.  Actually, the generic fire starters are cheaper, at least around here.  I've only used two super cedars from the promotion however.  In theory, my preference when using a starter would be fat sticks.  Two sticks and the fire starts faster and more complete than using others.  I mostly do cold starts and all things being equal, would use fat sticks above all.  In practice, I rarely use any of the above now.  Just spend some time with the leftover shorts and a fiskars x7 and make my own kindling that starts with a newspaper knot.  That being said, Super Cedars sponsors the site and helps keep all of this valuable content free and in the end, there are a ton of people that benefit from the safety advice giving.  There's certainly something to be said for that.  In my opinion, it's not even worth debate.  What's best for one person might not be/seem the best to another.  Find a starting method you like and run with it.


----------



## jdp1152 (Mar 31, 2013)

Black smoke = faster carbon conversion = hotter fire. 



zap said:


> We were given some for Christmas one year, I would never buy them. I never liked the black smoke they gave off.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 31, 2013)

jdp1152 said:


> Black smoke = faster carbon conversion = hotter fire.


We use the Rutland Safe Lite Fire Starters, gives us a faster start than the Fat Wood we had.


----------



## billb3 (Mar 31, 2013)

A buck a pound at LLBEAN
a little more a pound if you want the fancy burlap sack.


----------



## jdp1152 (Mar 31, 2013)

No problem with you using those at all, friend.  I use something very similar for my Big Green Egg.  I only like fat sticks because they light easy and span 12 inches when using two.  I fully support people buying super cedars because they work.  It wasn't my intent to bash them at all.  I even posted in the last thread about them that I'd be more inclined to buy them if they were manufactured in stick form.  Seemed like a few others shared that sentiment.  I think it would be a pretty worthwhile venture for them to consider.  After all, the name of the game is getting the fire as hot as you can as soon as you can.  Surface area the fire should not be neglected.



zap said:


> We use the Rutland Safe Lite Fire Starters, gives us a faster start than the Fat Wood we had.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Apr 1, 2013)

Fortunate here to have REAL red cedar. Season that for a year, it splits so easily into thin strips and it lights off almost without any newspaper under it....just one page of paper and it takes right off.


----------



## jackatc1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yellow birch bark from a dead down punky tree.
Some times all that is left is the bark.
It's free just pick it up.
It lights easy and burns hot.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 1, 2013)

Years ago we used some fatwood. Wife seemed to like them but I never did. Too many times it took several matches just to get them started. I could just do that with dry kindling wood if I wanted. When we learned of the Super Cedars and Thomas' generous offer of some free samples, we sent for some. We broke them into quarters (they are scored) so got 8 starts from the samples. Since then that is all we've used for starting fires.

*For those who have catalysts:  Do not use fatwood!*


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 1, 2013)

AND, Thomas almost always has a 10% discount going


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Apr 1, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Years ago we used some fatwood. Wife seemed to like them but I never did. Too many times it took several matches just to get them started. I could just do that with dry kindling wood if I wanted. When we learned of the Super Cedars and Thomas' generous offer of some free samples, we sent for some. We broke them into quarters (they are scored) so got 8 starts from the samples. Since then that is all we've used for starting fires.
> 
> *For those who have catalysts:  Do not use fatwood!*


God Bless and I see you have over 23,000 posts so you must know what you are talking about for sure. I pulled the trigger last nite and bought a 25# box of the fat wood, I will continue to make nice kindling throughout spring and summer and I will be able to fireup the stove in seconds during the next burning season. By the way I will be using the fiskars x7, gotta watch the fingers, do you know what I mean?


----------



## jdp1152 (Apr 2, 2013)

My thumb can attest to that. Nicked it good while sharpening this weekend.


----------



## blacktail (Apr 2, 2013)

My dad gave me a bag of sawdust from his woodworking projects and my mom gave me a bag of candles found at garage sales. I combined them with some cardboard egg cartons I'd been saving and made a bunch of fire starters. Pretty sweet. Sometimes I'll get a a batch of real pitchy fir or pine that works well, but whatever is free is cool.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 2, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> God Bless and I see you have over 23,000 posts so you must know what you are talking about for sure. I pulled the trigger last nite and bought a 25# box of the fat wood, I will continue to make nice kindling throughout spring and summer and I will be able to fireup the stove in seconds during the next burning season. By the way I will be using the fiskars x7, gotta watch the fingers, do you know what I mean?


 
I'm not a fan of the Fiskars but for making kindling it should be okay. If you want to make kindling really fast, try it with hydraulics! I may make a video or two sometimes when I do it just for kicks. Usually I'm splitting wood now or even have it done by not but not this year. One of these days though we'll get started...

As for knowing and the 23,000 posts, that just says I'm windy.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Apr 2, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> I'm not a fan of the Fiskars but for making kindling it should be okay. If you want to make kindling really fast, try it with hydraulics! I may make a video or two sometimes when I do it just for kicks. Usually I'm splitting wood now or even have it done by not but not this year. One of these days though we'll get started...
> 
> As for knowing and the 23,000 posts, that just says I'm windy.


The fiskars rocks my man! As far as kindling goes, I get solo many pieces out of a say 1x1 piece of wood, it's crazy and I love it, you just really got to watch the fingers


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 3, 2013)

Tried one of them Ram. Can't see why anyone gets excited about them. One day a friend brought one over and I thought, good. Now we'll see why folks get so excited. Ha! Didn't even split white as worth a hoot.  Usually I find that it is the fellows with not too much experience in splitting who seem to be drawn to them. I can split as well with any old single or double bitted axe.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Apr 3, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Tried one of them Ram. Can't see why anyone gets excited about them. One day a friend brought one over and I thought, good. Now we'll see why folks get so excited. Ha! Didn't even split white as worth a hoot.  Usually I find that it is the fellows with not too much experience in splitting who seem to be drawn to them. I can split as well with any old single or double bitted axe.



Maybe it was April 1st.

Sorry, I got 3 kids here that tried to trick me this week.well I tell you, I uses 2 and the kindling thAt I make with th x7 andi have an instant fire, I couldn't be happier


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Apr 3, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Tried one of them Ram. Can't see why anyone gets excited about them. One day a friend brought one over and I thought, good. Now we'll see why folks get so excited. Ha! Didn't even split white as worth a hoot.  Usually I find that it is the fellows with not too much experience in splitting who seem to be drawn to them. I can split as well with any old single or double bitted axe.



And by the way... I've been splitting 30+ inches of fresh cut oak the past few days. A friend told me to go get 2 five pound wedges, so I did, and again, works like a charm...... We all need to live and learn my friend
I'm just sayin, I love to split, thata all...


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## ScotO (Apr 4, 2013)

I made my own this year (enough for 8-10 years) out of the heartwood from a 300 year old beam out of a barn I tore down......
one match and you are off to the races!!

https://www.hearth.com/talk/posts/1241423/


----------



## basod (Apr 4, 2013)

Lighter pine is can be easier to find than making your own fatwood.  You'll see what's left of the pith of a pine tree in rotted away blow overs laying in almost any mature wood stand.
Any recent blowovers that look punky and rotten at the base it's easy enough to knock the rot off with a maul and keep the rosin cured pith to split up later on
This is out of a smaller - much slower growing long leaf pine


----------



## basod (Apr 4, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I made my own this year (enough for 8-10 years) out of the heartwood from a 300 year old beam out of a barn I tore down......
> one match and you are off to the races!!
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/posts/1241423/


 
Now I just have to find the 300yo barn beam I have laying around


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Oct 17, 2013)

I love it...


----------

